# Why A TTS Over An M235i?



## deanpoli (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi all, I'm about to pull the trigger on ordering a TTS. Although comparisons against the inevitable M235i persist. For all those here who considered one, what made you go for s TTS?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

TT is exclusive, a car that everywhere you go, people arch it and love it, the cabin is 10 times better and accurate than a BMW, quattro, 2.0 instead a 3.0, even if sporty remains less aggressive than the Exterior M pack


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

deanpoli said:


> Hi all, I about to pull the trigger on ordering a TTS. Although comparisons against the inevitable M235i persist. For all those here who considered one, what made you go for s TTS?


Quattro! Also nicer interior.

Beemers are lovely cars but for my tastes their styling has gone down hill in recent generations... Having said that if they ever make the CSL Hommage concept a reality, I'm in!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Difficult one....

In the UK TT's are everywhere you look, so the M235 (did they not kill it for the 240?) would be a tempting car indeed. The BMW has a better gearbox and the drivers feel is epic vs the numb feel Audi provide you via the steering wheel.

Looks wise Meeeh, so go drive.
Why not the M2?


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

I like the M235i but the TTS has a much nicer interior, virtual cockpit, quattro, and I think it looks a lot nicer on the outside, also I prefer the wheels on the TTS. I don't really care if the M235i is more fun, since I find the TTS fun enough anyway, so thats why I mostly base it on things like interior/tech/looks.

I prefer the C43 AMG coupe to the M235i as well (although the C43 is probably more of an M2 rival but I still prefer it).

If I was taking a car to the track though I'd go with the 235/M2


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> Difficult one....
> 
> In the UK TT's are everywhere you look, so the M235 (did they not kill it for the 240?) would be a tempting car indeed. The BMW has a better gearbox and the drivers feel is epic vs the numb feel Audi provide you via the steering wheel.
> 
> ...


I concur,the M2 is the way to go


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Most part of the TT market is UK'!
I think BMW Motorsport part aims more to the feeling, the power, sound etc than Audi.
Audi makes great cars but if you think, a RS7, a beast with so many cv, is very flat almost any aspect so people (like me) prefer Audi and people prefer aggressive cars like BMW.. there are pro and cons for both


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Its like comparing Alicia Vikander with Claude Van Damme


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

deeve said:


> Its like comparing Alicia Vikander with Claude Van Damme


So Alicia Vikander is the Ballet dancer turned hairdresser who drives the TT then :lol:


----------



## TTGazza (Jun 13, 2016)

Simply not a fan of BMW design.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Some things that I learned when looking at the M235i xDrive:
- All the rave reviews are about the RWD model, the xDrive does not drive as well, unlike the TTS where all models are quattro.

- The M235i xDrive is heavy and feels it. It feels unbalanced, see the weights below.

- BMW's Active Sound Design system inserts a noise box into the audio signal between the head unit and the amp, it's an infuriating mess that can't be easily turned off. It drones constantly and is very annoying.

- The Harman-Kardon system is borrowed from the Mini not from the 3-series, and people hate it with a passion. BMW still charges you full price even though it is a down-graded system.

- Looks in a car are a personal thing I know, but for me the 2-series is not a good looking car, I had it for a half day and didn't look back at it, or take pictures of it, it's dull looking to my eye.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

BMW doesn't have much buzz about it at the moment. No exciting launches, no R8-style flagship, dull interiors and no exciting innovations such as the virtual cockpit - the brand seems to be ageing badly, along with the owners.

After a period of mind-numbing dullness, Mercedes seems to be on the up, and have some stunning interiors (though endless switches everywhere!). But the AMG brand is being watered down by shoving the badge on any old bit of tin, and the M brand seems to be suffering a similar fate, too.

I suppose there is Jaguar, but I am saving that as the one thing I will have left to look forward to when I reach old age.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

I test drove both in the UK - the M235i didn't have the option of 4wd, and on a slightly damp surface at a roundabout pull out I managed to defeat the traction control, thus confirming my long held belief that BMW rear wheel drive was pointless in bad weather (this was in the summer, last year). And pumping 300+ BHP just compounds the issue. Also, I tend not to be trying to powerslide everywhere I go (despite what most fast car reviews seem to focus on - "adjustability" - FFS - thats another word for "accident" or "careless driving M'lord"
But what really clinched it was the interior - The TT was soo much cleaner, and I wanted an electric handbrake (so as to be in sync with our other car)


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

sherry13 said:


> BMW doesn't have much buzz about it at the moment. No exciting launches, no R8-style flagship, dull interiors and no exciting innovations such as the virtual cockpit -


Have you been asleep recently 

BMW I8,
M4 GTS
M2

I8 interior


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Looks like a 1990s tanning booth. A few strips of LED slapped around some cheap plastic doesn't impress. And no, those models don't excite at all.

Close, sunbathing. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Come on..
a 1.5L car?
a car with orange rims and a spoiler used to iron my shirts?
a M2..mmm let me think..a 1 series with a bit more ass but costs like a TTs..I'm not a fan of power engines grafted in a not sport car


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> Come on..
> a 1.5L car?


Don't forget the electric motors 

http://www.evo.co.uk/bmw/i8/page/0/1


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

sherry13 said:


> Looks like a 1990s tanning booth. A few strips of LED slapped around some cheap plastic doesn't impress. And no, those models don't excite at all.
> 
> Close, sunbathing.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


lol


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I know I know..it's a very tiny car,nice and futuristic but doblce price than a TT.. electric talking instead, I hope in the next TT an hybrid situation!


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

Main area where the TTS wins for me is looks, interior and exterior. 300 bhp rear wheel drive is fine. Shame you can't stick the M235 engine in the TTS.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Given the resale value of the TT's - you might wanna go BMW or buy some lube, its going to hurt!!
35% in a year


----------



## deanpoli (Jun 3, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> Given the resale value of the TT's - you might wanna go BMW or buy some lube, its going to hurt!!
> 35% in a year


Well I know a Golf R GFMV is around £16k after 3 years on a £38k brand new car. So what is the TTS worth after 3 years?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Pass - I'm just going on the "actual" trade-in value i got this week.
It's fair to say, its the worse I've experienced.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Toshiba said:


> Pass - I'm just going on the "actual" trade-in value i got this week.
> It's fair to say, its the worse I've experienced.


Out of interest, do you or the dealer know why it's so bad? Normally, you hear the TT described as pretty good at holding value.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

It's my normal dealer i have a very good relationship with them after spending around a 3/4 million £ with them..
Market pressures and the "huge discounts" previously offered.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

It was in the tea leaves it was going to happen,only matter of when.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

That's expensive tea.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I also noticed today Audi have a value my car section on their web site. 
I've just tried the app and that offered even less than the dealer. :?

I'm starting a new action group called ARM - Audi Resales values Matter!
Im not intending a sit in on the M25 however.


----------



## aw159130 (Feb 27, 2016)

I'm not sure that the first year depreciation on the BMW would be any better. Mercedes have a number of tools on their website (under fleet and business/compare vehicles) that appear to reference the CAP resale data. They don't show values for a 1 year old car but at 2 years and 20,000 miles, the residuals on a TTS coupe show as 61% compared with 59% on an M240i and 60% on a C43 AMG.

After 3 years and 30,000 miles these are Audi 51%, BMW 49% and Merc 49%. At 4 years and 40,000 miles you have Audi 43% and Merc and BMW both on 39%.

Obviously all of this should be taken with a pinch of salt as the specific value of a car at any given point in time will vary based on many factors but it doesn't seem to suggest a TTS should be any worse than a similar car from another brand.

Out of interest, when I sold my BMW Z4 then I ended up with about £2,500 more than the CAP value and about £2,500 less than the Glasses value. The value when I sold in June was actually higher than the value the previous September which taught me that there is definitely a right time to sell a roadster.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Toshiba said:


> I also noticed today Audi have a value my car section on their web site.
> I've just tried the app and that offered even less than the dealer. :?
> 
> I'm starting a new action group called ARM - Audi Resales values Matter!


I'm starting another one called ARSE - Audi Residuals Slump Excessively.

Its all down to dieselgate and the big deposit contributions of course.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

ARSED then - Audi Residuals Slump Excessively Dieselgate


----------

